# مخلصي الصالح



## sam_msm (9 أبريل 2021)

مخلصي الصالح ينبوع الحب الدائم الذي لا ينضب حقا ملكت قلبي القاسي جدا عندما سمحت لي ان اقترب من سر الصليب وارقع عين قلبي فاجدك مصلوب مكاني سيدي الرب من هو  الذي صنع الشر وصار لعنة؟
 هو بالحقيقة انا ولكن الذي صلب انت لم اكن ادرك اطلاقا انك تحبني لهذا الحد الفائق علي عقلي وفهمي!! 
الذي سلم يده ورجله للشيطان لكي يستعبده انا بارادتي بينما انت الذي قيد وسمرت يديه وقدميه لكي تحررني من قبضة الشيطان انا الذي لوث افكاره بالشر والبغضة وانت الذي غرست في راسك الاشواك لكي تحرر فكرى ليفكر فيك ويسبح في حبك!
عندما انظر اليك وقد ارتفعت فوق الصليب ليس بوجع جسدي فقط بل بتمزق نفسي لانك وانت القدوس قد صرت خطية من اجلي لكى اكون انا بار فيك لانه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية لاجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه ٢ كو ٥ : ٢١ اسجد تحت اقدام الصليب واشكرك من كل كياني لانك اظهرت لي حبك لانهائي وفائق عن كل فكر


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2021)

امييين
صلاة جميلة
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------

